
Feigenbaum's constant and periodic-doubling bifurcations (Veritasium video) - mettamage
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovJcsL7vyrk
======
mettamage
The title of the YouTube video is: This equation will change how you see the
world (the logistic map).

Which is IMO too click-baity, it's about what I wrote in the title. It's a
really cool layman's video about a part of chaos theory.

Disclaimer: I am not a mathematician, so I am part of the layman group.

